# I just 2 coil. Can i build my own ..?



## newbie15 (18/11/15)

Can i build my own coils .. or do i have to buy coils everytime mine is at the end of its run?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KlutcH (18/11/15)

Howzit @newbie15 , what setup have you got?


----------



## Andre (18/11/15)

I am sure you should be able to rebuild the coils. Compatible with Atlantis coil units for which there are many tutorials and videos on the Internet, e.g. http://kinglyvapes.com/blog/vapehacks-1-aspire-atlantis-coil-head-rebuild/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## newbie15 (18/11/15)

KlutcH said:


> Howzit @newbie15 , what setup have you got?


Hi klutcH i actually have no idae at the moment .. il try and send u a picture of the coil as i bought it would it help?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (18/11/15)

If its the dual vertical coils, they look a bit tricky, maybe pull apart an old one to see how they are constructed.
A bit of patience some skill and its doable.


----------



## newbie15 (18/11/15)

Andre said:


> I am sure you should be able to rebuild the coils. Compatible with Atlantis coil units for which there are many tutorials and videos on the Internet, e.g. http://kinglyvapes.com/blog/vapehacks-1-aspire-atlantis-coil-head-rebuild/


Thank you so much .. that is going to help me allot! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/15)

I've tried rebuilding the stock iJust2 coil without success. I got the Aspire Triton RBA, it works and fits the iJust2 but it only allows for horizontal builds and isn't nearly as good as the stock coils.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## newbie15 (18/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've tried rebuilding the stock iJust2 coil without success. I got the Aspire Triton RBA, it works and fits the iJust2 but it only allows for horizontal builds and isn't nearly as good as the stock coils.


Thats not goid news for me haha .. thank you for helpin with that .. what is the standard price that i should pay for a new coil? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (18/11/15)

It's coil is very similar to the Atlantis. Will try find a thread where I posted a little how to guide

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/237064/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (18/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Can i build my own coils .. or do i have to buy coils everytime mine is at the end of its run?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Go on Youtube there are plenty of videos on rebuilding stock coil heads

Reactions: Like 1


----------

